# Open work permit procedure in canada



## subratbhadra (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi all, i wanted to know about the eligibility for applying an open work permit in canada. My wife is planning to travel to Montreal in next two months. She will be getting a valid work permit raised by her employer and i too will get a dependant visa. I am planning to go along with her and wondering if i could get an open work permit. I have a bachelor degree in computer science and engineering and have been working in india since 4 years. According to canadian nomenclature, i stand with noc O or A catagory. Can anyone answer below of my questions.
1) can i apply for an open work permit
2) if yes, when can i apply and how can i do that.
3) how long does it takes to get a open work permit once i apply.
4) is a job offer required to get a open work permit. I guess no, but if i have a job offer, will it help in any way?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your answer may be here:- https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship/search.html?q=Open work permit&idx=40


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

subratbhadra said:


> Hi all, i wanted to know about the eligibility for applying an open work permit in canada. My wife is planning to travel to Montreal in next two months. She will be getting a valid work permit raised by her employer and i too will get a dependant visa. I am planning to go along with her and wondering if i could get an open work permit. I have a bachelor degree in computer science and engineering and have been working in india since 4 years. According to canadian nomenclature, i stand with noc O or A catagory. Can anyone answer below of my questions.
> 1) can i apply for an open work permit
> 2) if yes, when can i apply and how can i do that.
> 3) how long does it takes to get a open work permit once i apply.
> 4) is a job offer required to get a open work permit. I guess no, but if i have a job offer, will it help in any way?


1. Yes you can.
2. You can apply along with your wife's visa or after arriving in Canada
3. Depends on your location. If you are in India about 6 weeks. Within Canada it takes more time.
4. No job offer required. an offer or not wont make a difference.


----------



## subratbhadra (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks a lot Kevin for your reply. I still have some doubts and i hope you can clarify. You had mentioned that i can apply for open work permit along with my wife's visa here in canada. Does it mean to apply, i need to be present in canada and process the application in canada itself.
Again you said that from india it will take 6 weeks and from canada it will take longer time. So, i guess you mean to say, i dont have to come to canada and can still apply for open work permit in india once my wife gets her work permit and temporary residense. Please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes you can apply being in India. No need to be in Canada to get a OWP.


----------



## subratbhadra (Apr 10, 2018)

*Open work permit of temporary working spouse*

1) when can i apply for an open work permit?
2) can my open work permit be processed along with my wife's temporary work permit request (which is being done by her employer) here from india?
3. How can i apply for an open work permit if i travel along with her to canada.
4. Can i get help from canadian lawyers/immigration officers to file my open work permit?
5. Can i apply for owp on the day 1 when i reach canada? If yes, will they ask for my wife's canadian pay slips while applying as it will not be available from day 1.
5. Do we have different process for applying open work permit in Québec?


----------

